# Pocketwizard/600EX-RT question



## sagittariansrock (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all
I was wondering if anyone with relevant experience/gear can answer the following questions and help me out.
The key question is, does the the 600EX-RT function as a radio master at all if it is not physically on the camera hot shoe? If yes, then what happens in the following situations:
Situation 1: I have a MiniTT1 on camera, and 600EX-RT on the shoe- the MiniTT1 using standard triggering to trip a non-Canon flash (Godox, FYI) on the the FlexTT5 hotshoe. In this situation, can the 600EX-RT act as a radio master and trip and control other 600EX-RTs?
Situation 2: I have a MiniTT1 on camera, and the OC-E3 is on the the MiniTT1 hotshoe. Can I connect a 600EX-RT to the other end of the cord and have it function as a radio master?
Situation 3: I have a MiniTT1 on camera, and 600EX-RT is on the FlexTT5 (no non-Canon flash in the system, FYI). Can the off camera 600EX-RT act as a radio master?
Situation 4: I have a OC-E3 cord on camera, and 600EX-RT is on the other end of the cord. Can the off camera 600EX-RT act as a radio master?

I am planning to go either the MiniTT1/FlexTT5 way if at least some of the above options are possible, to combine my Godox AD360 with the 3 Speedlites. If not, I plan to go the YN-E3-RX route. That is cheaper, but less reliable and I still haven't heard a single review of the YN receiver with non-Canon lights. 
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2015)

AFAIK, situations 1-3 no, situation 4 yes.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> AFAIK, situations 1-3 no, situation 4 yes.




AFAUK is pretty much a certainty.
Crap! 
I know 2 and 3 was a bit of wishful thinking, but I had hoped at least 1 would work.
I guess that rules out any other pass through hot shoe?
That would have been the only way to ensure I get full radio control of Speedlites while controlling the Godox with the MiniTT1. 
So, that leaves either using a PC sync cord to trigger the Godox radio transmitter (slightly difficult with my 6D, as Canon didn't put a sync cord!) or use the YN-E3-RX.
Ah well...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2015)

I was in your situation 1 when I wanted to use my MiniTT1 to fire my Einstein/PowerMC2 and the ST-E3-RT in the TT1 hotshoe to control a set of 600's. I tried with the FlexTT5, too. I have a PC out, but would still have needed a PC-hotshoe adapter to use the pocket wizards because they only take input via the shoe. I ended up just using the ST-E3 + 600's, and putting the monolight in optical slave mode – that has worked perfectly so far.

I'm not sure about other pass-through hotshoes. The OC-E3 allows radio control. I guess you're thinking a hotshoe-PC adapter for the Godox transmitter, that might work depending on the adapter. I've seen 'dual' off-camera cords (B&H) where one shoe is full E-TTL and should allow RT, the other is a 'dumb' shoe that would still trigger a 3rd party transmitter.


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 10, 2015)

Yongnuo has announced a new RT-compatible receiver with legacy flash and PC-cord support (http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yne3-rx-receiver-released/). That could shake things up a bit when it comes to including studio strobes in the mix with 600EX units.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2015)

I regularly use studio lights and 600's mixed. I use the ST-E3-RT on the hotshoe and trigger the studio lights via the PC port. I am interested in trying the new RT compatible YN triggers when they arrive, though I didn't have much luck with the YN-E3-RT I have always found the YN RF-602's very reliable.

I have remote control of power on both the studio lights via their own controller and the 600's via the ST-E3-RT.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> I was in your situation 1 when I wanted to use my MiniTT1 to fire my Einstein/PowerMC2 and the ST-E3-RT in the TT1 hotshoe to control a set of 600's. I tried with the FlexTT5, too. I have a PC out, but would still have needed a PC-hotshoe adapter to use the pocket wizards because they only take input via the shoe. I ended up just using the ST-E3 + 600's, and putting the monolight in optical slave mode – that has worked perfectly so far.
> 
> I'm not sure about other pass-through hotshoes. The OC-E3 allows radio control. I guess you're thinking a hotshoe-PC adapter for the Godox transmitter, that might work depending on the adapter. I've seen 'dual' off-camera cords (B&H) where one shoe is full E-TTL and should allow RT, the other is a 'dumb' shoe that would still trigger a 3rd party transmitter.




A dual off camera cord is a great suggestion, although that would unfortunately rob me of the flexibility my long straight off camera cord offers (mine is 5m, longer ones are available). 
In your case, you can connect the Cyber Commander using the PC out, and that would allow you remote triggering as well as level control over both your Speedlites and your Einstein. 
The Godox does work as an optical slave, and I can use the trigger to control the level, but it wouldn't allow full functionality such as HSS. Additionally, I wanted to see how the Godox works with Hypersync.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 10, 2015)

wsheldon said:


> Yongnuo has announced a new RT-compatible receiver with legacy flash and PC-cord support (http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yne3-rx-receiver-released/). That could shake things up a bit when it comes to including studio strobes in the mix with 600EX units.




That is the one I mentioned in my original post. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any review, and Yongnuo isn't famed for its reliability...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 10, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> I regularly use studio lights and 600's mixed. I use the ST-E3-RT on the hotshoe and trigger the studio lights via the PC port. I am interested in trying the new RT compatible YN triggers when they arrive, though I didn't have much luck with the YN-E3-RT I have always found the YN RF-602's very reliable.
> 
> I have remote control of power on both the studio lights via their own controller and the 600's via the ST-E3-RT.



I assume you also mean the YN-E3-RX when you say Yongnuo triggers? They are here, BTW. $ 50 on eBay with 15-day delivery. I might have to bite the bullet.
As long as you have a PC port on the camera, all is well. I suppose I shall just have to live with the fact that my 6D won't allow a mix and match unless I use the Yongnuo.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I regularly use studio lights and 600's mixed. I use the ST-E3-RT on the hotshoe and trigger the studio lights via the PC port. I am interested in trying the new RT compatible YN triggers when they arrive, though I didn't have much luck with the YN-E3-RT I have always found the YN RF-602's very reliable.
> ...



Yep, I was talking about the YN-E3-RX triggers. After being an early adopter with the YN-E3-RT and not getting on with it, I will leave it to others to iron out the inevitable issues the new triggers will have, even though my use would only be for dumb triggering via the PC port on them.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 10, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> In your case, you can connect the Cyber Commander using the PC out, and that would allow you remote triggering as well as level control over both your Speedlites and your Einstein.



Exactly my plan if the optical triggering becomes problematic.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 10, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> In your case, you can connect the Cyber Commander using the PC out, and that would allow you remote triggering as well as level control over both your Speedlites and your Einstein.



That is what I do. Though I normally have the Cyber Commander loose and have a CyberSync CST taped to my lens hood or L Plate connected to the PC port to do the actual triggering.

Though if it is a simple setup I will do as Neuro and use the 600's to trigger the Einsteins via optical, the loose Cyber Commander can still be used to control the power. I really like the Cyber Commander.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > In your case, you can connect the Cyber Commander using the PC out, and that would allow you remote triggering as well as level control over both your Speedlites and your Einstein.
> ...



Ah, so I guess your pocketwizards are a legacy of the 580EX II days? (yes, I sneaked a peek at your gear).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> Ah, so I guess your pocketwizards are a legacy of the 580EX II days? (yes, I sneaked a peek at your gear).



I used to have a pair of 430EX II's. Actually, I need to update that – I sold the PWs a few months ago.


----------



## brad goda (Mar 12, 2015)

I had to make my own bracket that would allow TTL sync with canon exrt system and to either PW to profoto or Goddox CL360 transmitter… 
the parts are from flash zebra, canon, bogen and sunway… the aluminum bar was just cut and tapped 1/4 20 to mount on bogen mini ball and holes drilled to hold TTL and hotshoe mounts…

this idea came about because how i hate the fact canon did not make a tilting action on the exrt transmitter and when camera is set up high I need a step stool to adjust the settings…
yes I know there is camera back accessible speed light control but just getting to the window is slow…

this bracket so far has worked well and allows more than even two transmitters to sync … 

I admit a custom pc out from canon TTL off camera cable would be my next step.


----------

